# ClasSNotFoundException



## Gloem (25. Jun 2007)

Moin,

ich hab ein kleineres Problem mit meinem Applet, der Browser will es einfach nicht finden. Ich hab schon zig Seiten durchsucht und nach Lösungen geschaut, ich find den Fehler einfach nicht.


Mein Hauptseite ist eine JSP-Seite.

Auf diese Seite schreib ich mittels externer JavaScript-Datei ein Applet:

```
var applet_fileInput = document.createElement("applet");
applet_fileInput.setAttribute("id", "showFotoOnMap_applet_fileInput");
applet_fileInput.setAttribute("code", "de.cw.gps.georef.applet.ParseFile");
applet_fileInput.setAttribute("archive", "WEB-INF/lib/parseFile.jar");
applet_fileInput.setAttribute("style", "width: 1px; height: 1px");
div_fileInput.appendChild(applet_fileInput);
```

Diese Applet wird aber leider nicht gefunden.

Das Applet(stark verkürzt)

```
package de.cw.gps.georef.applet;

import java.applet.Applet;
import java.io.File;

import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilder;
import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilderFactory;

import org.w3c.dom.Document;
import org.w3c.dom.Node;
import org.w3c.dom.NodeList;

public class ParseFile extends Applet{

	public void init() {
        }
	
	public String readFile(String file) {
	...        
        return null;
    }
}
```

Das Applet habe ich in ein jar-File exportiert und unter WEB-INF/lib/parsFile.jar abgelegt. In der Datei ist die Verzeichnisstruktur auch vorhanden geblieben(de/cw/gps/georef/applet/parseFile.class)

Verzeichnisstruktur auf dem Server:

hauptseite.jsp
skripts/geo-ref/javascript.js
WEB-INF/lib/parseFile.jar


Falls jemand auf den Zugriff auf Daten per Applet hinweisen möchte, das signieren kommt noch


----------



## Rydl (25. Jun 2007)

soweit ich weiß, kann man von außen nicht auf den ordner web-inf oder deren unterordner zugreifen. also "WEB-INF/lib/parseFile.jar" geht nicht. 
leg die datei am besten an eine andere stelle, zum beispiel in einen ordner applet unter deine hauptseite...


----------



## Gloem (25. Jun 2007)

mit der struktur

hauptseite.jsp
applet/parseFile.jar
skripts/geo-ref/javascript.js

und dementsprechenden Änderungen

```
var applet_fileInput = document.createElement("applet");
applet_fileInput.setAttribute("id", "showFotoOnMap_applet_fileInput");
applet_fileInput.setAttribute("code", "de.cw.gps.georef.applet.ParseFile");
applet_fileInput.setAttribute("archive", "applet/parseFile.jar");
applet_fileInput.setAttribute("style", "width: 1px; height: 1px");
div_fileInput.appendChild(applet_fileInput);
```

geht es auch nicht


----------



## Rydl (25. Jun 2007)

hm.. wenns nicht am pfad liegt (hast du auch mal mit nem slash vorn probiert? -> /applet/parseFile.jar), dann kannst du noch hoffen, dass hier jemand anders rat weiß


----------



## Gloem (26. Jun 2007)

Hat hingehauen, hab wohl gestern beim Testen was falsch gemacht. Das Applet durfte nicht unterhalb von WEB-INF liegen.

Hab jetzt aber ein anderes Problem www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=308274#308274


----------

